
Ask HN: 3 tips, 5 lessons and 1 grump - p0d
Is it just me or has slapping a number on blog titles been done to death? I&#x27;m at the stage now were I don&#x27;t read articles with this type of lead. I guess the culprit somewhere down the line was, &quot;12 tips on how to be a blogging Jedi&quot;.<p>I categorise these titles in the same group as phone calls which start, &quot;Hi, how are you today?&quot;.
======
ggm
My pet peeve is the list of inverted 'wrong' beliefs. Don't list a set of
false negatives, because I never believe holding a guinea pig by its tail make
its eye fall out. Tell me true things without clickbait false tags

~~~
p0d
I had a guinae pig which did lose an eye. Never thought of selling the story
;-)

~~~
ggm
To misquote Oscar Wilde: _To lose one guinea pig eyeball may be regarded as a
misfortune; to lose both looks like carelessness_

